# Meal compliance



## fairy (Nov 23, 2021)

I had a 6-11pm close the other night and my etl told me not to take my meal after the fact I had clocked out for it. So I didn’t. Now HR says they can’t fix it because I had my four punches and they don’t know if I took it or not. So I’m basically not gonna be getting paid for 30mins lol


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Nov 23, 2021)

You can go in and delete your own punch on mytime.  And if you didn't actually take a 30 minute lunch they'd be required to pay you for working during that time. Tell the ETL to approve your deleted punches and it shouldn't be an issue especially if the ETL knows you didn't take the meal.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Unless you work on a 5th hour state and blocking out on time would put you on compliance


----------



## HRExpert (Dec 10, 2021)

Don't take this lying down! I am an HR Expert and would never have treated you this way. The fact is, you worked for that 30 mins and must be paid for it. I would speak to your ETL and say, "Remember how you told me not to take a meal the other night, but I had already clocked out for it? I need to delete that punch so I am paid for the 30 mins since I worked...HR is giving me a hard time about this - can you help?" If the HR staff won't help you, bring in your leader or go to their HR leader. Don't let this crap stand!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 10, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> You can go in and delete your own punch on mytime.  And if you didn't actually take a 30 minute lunch they'd be required to pay you for working during that time. Tell the ETL to approve your deleted punches and it shouldn't be an issue especially if the ETL knows you didn't take the meal.


THIS!!!  Fix it yourself!!


----------

